
“To Reach the Pure Realm of the Imaginary:” A Conversation with Cixin Liu - vo2maxer
https://daily.jstor.org/to-reach-the-pure-realm-of-the-imaginary-a-conversation-with-cixin-liu/
======
0_gravitas
That title immediately conjures up images of Banks' "Infinite Fun Space"

